# my boy on point



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

here is my pup on point he is 10 months old and I think we are ready but we will keep training until opening day gets here


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Nothing like watching a good bird dog on point.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

great looking pup, where is he out of?


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Awesome man! Be sure to post pics of your hunts.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

Little king he is out of Jimmy Johnsons male dog "Pine Bandit" and a fella by the name of Bob krishers female "Oxidation Josie" he has a double shot of bullet on his mother parents top and bottom and dogs like micro dot and tequila on the male side. This is by far one of the easiest dogs I have ever trained and he is our first pointer

Badfish Ill be posting many pics as season goes on. How is Molly doing?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

big_fish said:


> This is by far one of the easiest dogs I have ever trained and he is our first pointer
> Badfish Ill be posting many pics as season goes on. How is Molly doing?


Over 40+ years, I've had probably 10 Brits-all good family pets/house dogs. Brits are natural hunters and need little more than to take them out and train to whistle(stop, come, cast right/left-with hand signals). I never had any that did not hunt well(til the current two I have now!) I live on a large lot but near a road with unlimited speeding so I decided to put in an "Invisible Fence" system using the proximity shock collars since the two pups would run across the road and start hunting on their own at 4 months in the farmers cornfield(WITHOUT me!). Being somewhat sensitive dogs, I think this ruined them for hunting. They will not go near the buried boundary wire apparently having been shocked hard by the collars. When I take them into the field, they are scared stiff that they will encounter a shock so they follow BEHIND me and hunt very little on their own! I am convinced they were ruined by the shock collars for hunting and do not recommend this type installation to anyone who wants to use for hunting dogs! These dogs come from a field trialer's breeding in Montville and should have no problem casting well out and hunting birds on their own. Since they are now family members, I am compelled to keep them solely as pets. (All my other Brits were family pets who also were great hunters.) My sons and I used to get many limits of birds out at Berlin/WB most every trip.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

cj you might think of salting a field down pretty heavy with some birds and letting them do their thing they should come out of their shell.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

Nice lines.. I have two dogs from beeline and a third on the way... lovely breedings


----------

